# Bust in Kentucky



## Nelson Mutz (Jan 30, 2007)

Marijuana in Car Tires 

Arturo G. Deleon Jr. of Ben Wheeler, Texas was stopped northbound on I-65 in Warren County for weaving and driving too slow.

After a consent to search the vehicle a K-9 unit was attracted to the vehicle's tires.

Deleon told officers there was "grass" in the tires.

Each tire held about 20 pounds of marijuana in metal canisters welded to reams inside the tires.

Police seized a total of 80 pounds of marijuana with a street value of $136,000 dollars and Deleon's 1995 Chevy Suburban.

He is charged with trafficking in marijuana over five pounds and is lodged in the Warren County Regional Jail.


----------



## pussum (Jan 30, 2007)

Only 80? HA!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, Warren County huh? I've been there a few times.


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 30, 2007)

pussum said:
			
		

> Only 80? HA!


More then we all have


----------



## StonedCold (Jan 30, 2007)

Gives new meaning to the term, "Nice Rims"....  If only you knew....


----------



## Brouli (Jan 30, 2007)

80 pounds ... street value of $136,000   THAT SOME CRRAPY WEED


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Jan 30, 2007)

In my opinion most commercial weed in Arizona, New Mexico and Texas is that crap from Mexico. Every time I hear of a bust by border patrole it puts a small smile on my face...thats 80 pounds of non cured over dried mexican dirt weed thats more stems, shake and seed than actual weed, off the market and promotes more local grow..the only good thoughts about dirt weed is that it is cheap and helps keep street cost down. When I lived in Arizona we called it sock weed, because it smelled like dirty socks and tasted like hay. I notice it filters up to kentucky and illinois alot. Im not saying that this is the case but I've heard that the police weigh pot value by grams..thats $3.80 a gram or about 10 bucks an 1/8th?? If im wrong let me know.


----------



## Droster (Jan 30, 2007)

StonedCold said:
			
		

> Gives new meaning to the term, "Nice Rims"....  If only you knew....


Lol, nice one stone.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 2, 2007)

Nelson Mutz said:
			
		

> Each tire held about 20 pounds of marijuana in metal canisters welded to *reams* inside the tires.


 
I just re-read this. I cut and pasted the artice, but notice the mispell on rims. Oh yea, love the comment "Nice Rims!"
:rofl: :laugh: :fly: 
Nelson


----------



## night501 (Feb 2, 2007)

the guy had a good idea but it would be damn near impossible to get it balanced just right.


----------

